# Einchecken, Auschecken zum Bearbeiten von Projekten



## Kabeläffle (4 Mai 2016)

Hallo,

Wie managt ihr eure SPS-Projekte?
Es geht um die Ablage der Projekte auf dem Server zur Datensicherung.
Wenn ihr mit mehreren Leuten dieselben Projekte pflegt, wie stellt ihr sicher, dass ihr immer das richtige und aktuelle Projekt habt?

Gibt es irgendein einfaches Programm, das die Projekte zum Bearbeiten Aus- und wieder Einchecken lässt?

Oder macht ihr das auch noch manuell und alle Kollegen sind so konsequent, dass alle Änderungen wieder zuverlässig zurückgespielt werden?

Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## singleton (5 Mai 2016)

Hi,
wir verwenden das SVN AddOn von CoDeSys: http://store.codesys.com/codesys-svn.html

Vorteil: Die Quellcodeverwaltung läuft auf Objektebene und nicht auf Projektebene. Dadurch kann man auch gleichzeitig am selben Projekt arbeiten.


----------



## Kabeläffle (5 Mai 2016)

Hallo,

Im wesentlichen kommt S7 zum Einsatz. Somit hilft das SVN AddOn leider nicht.

Eine Quellcodeverwaltung ist bestimmt nicht schlecht, ist aber nicht direkt was ich (aktuell) suche.

Mir geht es um eine *Software-Lösung* oder eine *einfache Regelung*, wie sichergestellt wird, dass 2 oder mehrere Programmierer nicht mit verschiedenen Projekt-Versionen eine Maschine oder Anlage betreuen. Also ein Schichtwechsel soll zur Not auch ohne persönliche Übergabe reibungslos funktionieren.

Immer vom Server arbeiten ist nicht möglich, da es vor Ort an der entsprechenden Infrastruktur mangelt.
Das Projekt jedes mal auf das Notebook verschieben und nach getaner Arbeit zurück, wäre konsequent. Nur wenn jemand das zurückschieben vergisst, muss man den Übeltäter erst suchen.

Ideal wäre eine Software, die dem Projektordner auf das Notebook kopiert und der Version auf dem Server einen Schreibschutz verpasst. Zudem müsste automatisch protokolliert werden, wer wann das Projekt zur Bearbeitung entnommen hat.
Ähnlich geht das dann, wenn das Projekt zurück kommt. Dann wird dem Ordner auf dem Notebook einen Schreibschutz verpasst und die Version auf dem Server wieder freigegeben.

Kennt jemand solch ein Programm?

Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## Kayle (5 Mai 2016)

Hi. 

Wir nutzen bei uns VersionDog von Auvesy. Das bietet genau das was du suchst. Ein- und Auschecken. Projekt ist gesperrt sobald es ein Programmierer nutzt und geloggt wird auch. Es werden auch die Unterschiede zur letzten Version angezeigt. Alles in allem sind wir ganz zufrieden damit.

Gruß Kay

Gesendet von meinem Elephone P8000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## creation (19 Mai 2016)

Ich Nutze Git , alle 2Stunden wird ein auf den Server gepusht.


----------



## Kabeläffle (19 Mai 2016)

Hallo,

*VersionDog* scheint mir etwas über das Ziel geschossen.

*Git* sieht interessant aus – hab da mal reingeschaut: https://git-scm.com/video/what-is-version-control

Aber wie geht das mit S7?

Hat niemand eine *einfache organisatorische Regelung*, um das zu regeln?

Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## Michael.Uray (8 August 2016)

Eventuell lässt sich das mit TortoiseSVN realisieren.
Das integriert sich in Windows und man kann am Datei Server ein Repository anlegen welches man mittles "get lock" dann auch sperren kann solange das Projekt in Bearbeitung ist.
Sollte generell mit allen Arten von Dateien funktionieren, daher nehme ich an auch mit einem Step 7 Projekt.


----------

